# Post pics of your past baby goats the day they were born!



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

*Disclaimer* idk if this is the right place to put this so please move to the right place if not. Thanks!***


Post pictures of your past baby goats the day they were born!

Vivian! He was only 3 hours old here!










Griffin! He was 30 minutes old here!









Champ! Only an hour old here!









Arthur! Only 20 minutes old here!









April, Arthur's twin sister! Only 20 minutes old here!


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Samwise (left), Thorin (right), and mama goat Poppy (back). About 2 hours old.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Boers4ever said:


> View attachment 209793
> 
> Samwise (left), Thorin (right), and mama goat Poppy (back). About 2 hours old.


Aww! So cute!


----------



## Crazy Goat Lover (Feb 8, 2021)

Here’s ranger, he is about 30 minutes old , and see how big he compared to mom!!! Boers4ever His mom is also named poppy and they look about the same


----------



## Crazy Goat Lover (Feb 8, 2021)

And here’s Juliet’s set of triplets, not sure how old they are because they were born when I wasn’t there. But they are less than 8 hours old,




























Winston looks about lost in his coat he was only 15 oz and his siblings were 26 oz and 29 oz


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Jess Beth only a few hours old.








Dottie and Chip’s back about a hour old.








Cecil an hour old.

Sorry I was never good at getting new born pictures....


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Here's my little Murphy when she was five hours old.🥰


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Boers4ever said:


> View attachment 209793
> 
> Samwise (left), Thorin (right), and mama goat Poppy (back). About 2 hours old.


I love the names! The kids are adorable, too.


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

Lola, Willow and Winnie. The size difference was incredible in these triplets 








Heres Winnie when she's about an hour old








Alfie 








Eclair and EllyMae 2 hours old








Turnip








Juliet








And Romeo


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

I love all the adorable baby pics! This thread is on cuteness overload. I am really enjoying the names too. I’ve looked at all the pics a dozen times now, lol.


----------



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

Here are the first kids born this year. They were moving around so much I could hardly take a pic. 😂


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

We only had 4 does kid this year
This is Buttercup, nigerian


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

These boys are mini saanen/Sable.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

These two boys come from different mamas but both are mini Lamancha.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

happybleats said:


> We only had 4 does kid this year
> This is Buttercup, nigerian


They’re all so cute! We have a ND named Buttercup too!


----------



## TheMoth (Mar 23, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> *Disclaimer* idk if this is the right place to put this so please move to the right place if not. Thanks!***
> 
> 
> Post pictures of your past baby goats the day they were born!
> ...





Boers4ever said:


> View attachment 209793
> 
> Samwise (left), Thorin (right), and mama goat Poppy (back). About 2 hours old.


Nanner, about an hour or so old after I got him unstuck from a stray piece of fencing. He already knew who was gonna raise him 💕


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Here is my buck Jeffrey when he was born.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

MadHouse said:


> Here is my buck Jeffrey when he was born.
> View attachment 210038


Wow! Jeffery looks a lot different now! Handsome boy!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Destiny at 5 weeks old


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Goatastic43 said:


> Wow! Jeffery looks a lot different now! Handsome boy!


Thanks!
His picture was sent by the breeder.
The pics of my kids born here are not on this device, I would have to dig them up.
Except one, Pipsqueak.
One hour old.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All so precious.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Omg! So many cuties! I love em all so much!!!! All are soooooooo cute!!!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Elmira from loony toons... "I want to love you and squeeze you and love you..."


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------

